# طلب دراسة مسبقة عن امكانية استخدام حجر الكوارتز فى السباكة



## khalid ali dina (20 نوفمبر 2009)

* انا طالب بكلية الهندسة عندي مشروع تخرّج عن دراسة امكانية استخدام حجر الكوارتز في عملية السباكة بالقوالب علشان كدة عايز من اي واحد عنده معرفة او دراسة مسبقة عن الموضوع دة يفيدني باسرع وقت ,, و شكرا:31:*


----------

